# Pipe command



## xy16644 (Aug 10, 2012)

When I boot off the FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE DVD and I am in the "Live CD" I can't seem to get the Vertical Bar to work. I'm using a UK keyboard and what normally works for me is to go Shift and then the key to the left of the Z key and then the vertical bar appears. In the Live CD this does nothing.

So the question is, how do I get a vertical bar (using a UK keyboard) when in the Live CD? I need this for some of my restore commands :stud Specifically:

```
gunzip -c /media/bootdir.zfs.gz | zfs receive -vdF bootdir
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2012)

Run kbdmap(1) and choose the correct keymap.  After that, it will use the correct keymap (untested).  On a US keyboard, the pipe is the shifted version of the backslash key.


----------



## kpa (Aug 11, 2012)

Alt key and a number combination on the numeric keypad works usually, the pipe symbol is Alt 124.


----------

